# St Barts Forums > St Barts Restaurants Wine & Food Forum >  >  Le Sereno

## cec1

. . . a very special dinner venue

----------


## cassidain

Le Sereno, where moonlight on the lagon de Grand Cul de Sac is irresistible. . . 
Maybe I should get you to take me there.  :cool:

----------


## cec1

> Le Sereno, where moonlight on the lagon de Grand Cul de Sac is irresistible. . . 
> Maybe I should get you to take me there.



I know that it would be a lovely time!

----------


## cassidain

almost as irresistible as moonlight on the Bosphorus

----------


## Cwater

Beautiful.

----------


## amyb

And it doubles as a beautiful setting for a delicious Italian lunch

----------


## le_reve

> And it doubles as a beautiful setting for a delicious Italian lunch



+1

----------


## davesmom

Do not miss their little boutique if you go for lunch..very original clothing and the guy running it is perfectly charming. The men’s clothes are beautiful and very chic. I thought prices were really good for the women’s clothing, too. (As you can imagine, DD is allergic to shopping, so I could not get him anything but guys, you can do well :Big Grin: )

----------


## Cwater

Our honeymoon hotel

----------


## davesmom

> Our honeymoon hotel



What a perfectly beautiful place to honeymoon!

----------


## Cwater

> What a perfectly beautiful place to honeymoon!



It was.  I had never been to the Caribbean and Cheryl found a place that had June trade winds.   1986 and St. Barths was a magical place.  First night meal we walked to Guanahani first night amazing, 2nd night Le Flamboyant up the hill over the tennis court.  Then we discovered Gustavia, the beach at St. Jean and the rest is wonderful history.  The sharings on this site are amazing

----------


## cec1

So nice to read the enthusiasm of your note . . . and happy that you still feel the “tingle!”

----------


## Cwater

> So nice to read the enthusiasm of your note . . . and happy that you still feel the “tingle!”



the “tingle” is one huge reason we love this site.  So many memories, so many present sharings and the anticipation of future experiences.  Yes this back and forth keeps me centered.

----------


## davesmom

> the “tingle” is one huge reason we love this site.  So many memories, so many present sharings and the anticipation of future experiences.  Yes this back and forth keeps me centered.



Very well put and shared!!

----------

